# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  أدعـــية رمضانية

## ود مـــدني

*
اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي في رَمَضَان صِيامَ الصائِمينَ، وَقِيامي فيهِ قِيامَ القائِمينَ، ونَبِّهْني  
فيهِ عَنْ نَوْمَةِ الْغافِلينَ، اَللّهُمَّ قَرِّبْني فيهِ إلى مَرْضاتِكَ وَجَنّبْني سَخَطِكَ وَنقِمتِكَ،

وَوَفِّقْني فيهِ لِقِرآءةِ آياتِكَ 

اَللّهُمَّ  واجْعَل لي نَصيباً مِنْ كُلِّ خَيْرٍ تُنْزِلُ فيهِ، بِجُودكَ يا  اَجْوَدَ اْلأَجْوَدينَ وأذِقْني فيهِ حَلاوَةَ ذِكْرِكَ، وأَِدآءِ  شُكْرِكَ وَاحْفَظْني فيهِ بِحِفْظِكَ يا أرْحَمَ الرّاحِمينَ 

اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْني فيهِ مِنَ عبادِكَ الصّالحينَ القانتين المُسْتَغْفِرينَ الْمُقَرَّبينَ 
اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْني فيهِ مِنَ الْمُتَوَكِّلينَ عَلَيْكَ الفائِزينَ لَدَيْكَ الْمُقَرَّبينَ َإليك
وزَحْزِحْني فيهِ عنْ مُوجِباتِ سَخَطِكَ
اَللّهُمَّ  أعِنّي على صِيامِه وقِيامِهِ بِتَوْفيقِكَ يا هادِيَ المُضِلّينَ.  وقَرِّبْني إليك برَحْمَةَ الأَيْتامِ ، وإطْعامَ الطَّعامِ ، وَإفْشاءَ  السَّلامِ ، وَصُحْبَةَ الْكِرامِ 
اَللّهُمَّ  حَبِّبْ إلَيَّ الإحْسانَ، وَكَرِّهْ إلَيَّ الْفُسُوَق وَالْعِصْيانَ،  وَحَرِّمْ عَلَيَّ سَّخَطَك وَالنّيرانَ بِعَوْنِكَ يا غِياثَ  الْمُسْتَغيثينَ. 
اَللّهُمَّ  طَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ الدَّنَسِ وَالأَقْذارِ، وَصبِّرني فيهِ عَلى  كائِناتِ الأَقدْارِ، وزَيِنّيّ وَاستُرْني فيهِ بِالسِّتِر وَالعَفافِ،  وَاحْمِلْني فيهِ على العدلِ والإنصاف، وآمنّي فيهِ من كلّ ما أخاف،  بِعِصْمَتِكَ يا عِصْمَةَ الْخائِفينَ.  
اَللّهُمَّ لا تُؤاخِذْني فيهِ بِالعَثَراتِ، وأقِلْني فيهِ مِنَ الْخَطايا وَالْهَفَواتِ، وَلا 
تَجْعَلْني فيهِ غَرَضاً لِلْبَلايا والآفاتِ وَاشْرَحْ وًأًمٍن بهِ صَدري بِأمَانِكَ يا أمانَ الْخائِفينَ.  
اَللّهُمَّ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِمُوافَقَةِ الأَبْرارِ، وَجَنِّبْني فيهِ مُرافَقَةَ الأَشْرارِ، وَآوِني فيهِ 
بِرَحْمَتِكَ إلى دارِ الْقَرارِ
واِهْدِني فيهِ لِصالِحِ الأَعْمالِ، وَاقْضِ لي الحَوائِجَ والآمالَ  
اَللّهُمَّ  وَفِّرْ فيهِ حَظّي مِن بَرَكاتِهِ، وَسَهِّل سَبيلي إلى خَيراتِهِ، وَلا  تَحْرِمْني قَبُولَ حَسَناتِهِ و افْتَحْ لي فيهِ أبْوابَ جِنانِك ،  وَأغْلِقْ عَنّي فيهِ أبْوابَ نّيرانِك ، وَوَفِّقْني 
فيهِ لِتِلاوَةِ قُرْآنِك 
اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْني فيهِ إلى مَرْضاتِكَ دَليلاً، وَلا تَجْعَلْ فيهِ لِلشَّيْطانِ علَيَّ سَبيلاً 
وَاجْعَلِ الْجَنَّةَ لي مَنْزِلاً وَمَقيلاً
اَللّهُمَّ افْتَحْ لي فيهِ أبْوابَ فَضْلِكَ، وأنْزِلْ علَيَّ فيهِ بَرَكاتِكَ، وَوَفِّقْني فيهِ 
لِمُوجِباتِ مَرْضاتِكَ 
اَللّهُمَّ اغْسِلْني فيهِ مِن الذُّنُوبِ، وَطَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ الْعُيُوبِ، وَامْتَحِنْ قَلْبي فيهِ 
بِتَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ
أسألُكَ اَللّهُمَّ فيهِ ما يُرْضيكَ، وَأعُوذُ بِكَ مِمّا يُؤْذيكَ، وَاَسألُكَ التَّوْفيقَ فيهِ 
لأَِنْ  اُطيعَكَ وألا أعصِيكَ اجْعَلْني فيهِ رَبي مُحبّاً لأَوْليائِكَ  َمُعادِياً لأَعدْائكَ مُسْتنّاً فيهِ بِسُنَّةِ خاتَمِ أنْبِيائِكَ.  
اجْعَلْ اَللّهُمَّ سَعْيي فيهِ مَشْكُوراً، وَذَنْبي فيهِ مَغْفُوراً، وَعَمَلي فيهِ مَقْبُولاً، وَعَيْبي 
فيه مَسْتُوراً و ارْزُقني فيهِ فَضْلَ لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ، وَصَيِّرْ فيهِ اُمُوري مِنَ عُسْرِ إلى يُسْرِ،  
اَللّهُمَّ غَشِّني فيهِ بِالرَّحْمَةِ، وَارْزُقْني التَّوفيقَ وَالْعِصْمَةَ، وَطَهِّرْ قَلْبي
يا مَنْ لا يَشْغَلُهُ إلْحاحُ الْمُلحِّينَ 
أللّهُمَّ  وَفِّرْ حَظِّي فيهِ مِنَ النَّوافِلِ ، وَ أكْرِمني فيهِ بِإحضارِ  المَسائِلِ ، وَ قَرِّبْ فيهِ وَسيلَتي إليكَ مِنْ بَيْنِ الوَسائِلِ ، يا  مَن لا يَشْغَلُهُ إلحاحُ المُلِحِّينَ . 

وَصَلِّ  اللَّهُمَّ وَسَلِّمْ وَبَارِكْ عَلَى سَيِّدِنَا مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِهِ  وَأَصْحَابِهِ وَأَتْبَاعِهِ بِإِحْسَانٍ إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّيِنِ،  وَالحَمْدُ لله رَبِّ العَالَمِيِنَ.
 
*

----------

